# Most over-quoted movie by gamers.



## Dark Jezter (Feb 10, 2005)

Self-explanitory.  Which of these two gamer favorites gets quoted the most?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 10, 2005)

> Self-explanitory. Which of these two gamer favorites gets quoted the most?




I think you're missing a sentence.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Green Knight said:
			
		

> I think you're missing a sentence.



 Nope, its in the poll.  And its definitely Monty Python.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 10, 2005)

Neither are over-quoted in my neck of the woods.


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 10, 2005)

http://www.bash.org/?1119


----------



## Presto2112 (Feb 10, 2005)

Movie?  Definitely Python.  However, there are more SImpsons quotes bandied about our game table than should be natural for a gaming group.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 10, 2005)

None of those are over quoted around these aprts.... heck, no movie is over quoted with me and my groups.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 10, 2005)

"Blues Brothers" gets quoted alot in our game.     "Monty Python" gets quoted alot too, but more the episode than the "Holy Grail" film.    We've also had the occassional "Blazing Saddles" quote since I started our western campaign.  "Seinfeld" episodes get quoted alot too these days.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 10, 2005)

Hmm...  I voted "Princess Bride", because that one gets quoted more by my group.  On reflection, though, I don't think the most *over*quoted quoted movie would be Python.  Princess Bride, while quoted more, doesn't get old as fast.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> None of those are over quoted around these aprts.... heck, no movie is over quoted with me and my groups.



Really?  We get our share, but it's not overdone, and it's not limited to two or three "geeky" movies.  When combat's not going the PC's way, we get a lot of "Game over, man!" kinda lines, though.


----------



## MonsterMash (Feb 10, 2005)

Though't there might be a few more options - after all how often do you hear 'I'll be back' or other movie quotes.

Camelot, its a silly place.


----------



## Berandor (Feb 10, 2005)

People vote Python?

Inconceivable!


----------



## Wombat (Feb 10, 2005)

_over_quoted?

None.

Quoted?

Most common is Buckaroo Banzai, followed by The Simpsons, then Monty Python (not just Holy Grail), then generic Tough Guy lines (The Duke, Man Without A Name -- "Are you laughing at my donkey?", The Governator, etc.).  Princee Bride isn't even in the Top 10 where I am from.  

But, yes, theme-and-variantions on lines from The Simpsons, revamped to fit the current situ, is right up there


----------



## Orius (Feb 10, 2005)

If ever a movie was over-quoted by gamers, it's the Python.


----------



## Lord Pendragon (Feb 10, 2005)

I would have said neither before I found my latest gaming group last year.  Now, it's definitely _Monty Python_.  We have one guy who just can't get enough of it, no matter how many times the rest of the group ignores the quote.


----------



## Henry (Feb 10, 2005)

You think Python is the winner? Now, a clever man would put Python over his own choice, because he would know that only a great fool would reach for what he was offered. I am not a great fool, so I can clearly not choose the choice in front of you. But you must have known I was not a great fool, you would have counted on it, so I can clearly not choose the choice in front of me. But what's funny is that I switched the menu options when your back was turned. Ha-ha, you fool. You fell victim to one of the classic blunders, the most famous of which is "Never get involved in a land war in Asia", but only slightly less well known is this: "Never go in against an Administrator, when *MOVIE QUOTES* are on the line.". HAHAHAHAHA!

Wait -- I chose Python? DRAT!


----------



## Mark (Feb 10, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> You think Python is the winner? Now, a clever man would put Python over his own choice, because he would know that only a great fool would reach for what he was offered. I am not a great fool, so I can clearly not choose the choice in front of you. But you must have known I was not a great fool, you would have counted on it, so I can clearly not choose the choice in front of me. But what's funny is that I switched the menu options when your back was turned. Ha-ha, you fool. You fell victim to one of the classic blunders, the most famous of which is "Never get involved in a land war in Asia", but only slightly less well known is this: "Never go in against an Administrator, when *MOVIE QUOTES* are on the line.". HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Wait -- I chose Python? DRAT!




_We've already got one..._


----------



## Wolf72 (Feb 10, 2005)

Monty Python ...

although, _Inconceivable_ and _My name is Indigo Montoya_ are fairly popular


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Feb 11, 2005)

Granted I'm not interested in it but alot of my fellow gamers do quote monty python. I'd rather quote Star Wars, which is oft quoted because alot of those quotes, IMO, fit better than the python ones.


----------



## jester47 (Feb 11, 2005)

Holy Grail has a lot of lines that work really well with gaming.

Aaron.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Really?  We get our share, but it's not overdone, and it's not limited to two or three "geeky" movies.  When combat's not going the PC's way, we get a lot of "Game over, man!" kinda lines, though.





We dio the occasional one, but really I can't recall a single movie quote in the past 6 months


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 11, 2005)

Can't believe I didn't see the poll. D'OH! <------------ Simpsons quote.  

What I find unbelievable is that Army of Darkness hasn't been mentioned so far. My God, people. What, were you raised in a barn? How could you not have heard people quote Army of Darkness at the gaming table?  



> *Ash:* Shop smart, shop S-mart!






> *Duke Henry:* You're not one of my vassals... who are you?
> *Ash:* Who wants to know?
> *Duke Henry:* I am Henry the Red. Duke of Shale, Lord of the Northlands and leader of its peoples.
> *Ash:* Well hello Mister Fancypants. Well, I've got news for you pal, you ain't leadin' but two things: Jack and ... and Jack just left town.






> *Sheila:* But what of all those sweet words you spoke in private?
> *Ash: * Oh that's just what we call pillow talk, baby, that's all.






> *Ash:* [to the Witch] Yo, she-bitch! Let's go!






> *Ash:* Groovy.






> *Ash:* Gimme some sugar, baby.






> *Arthur:* Are all men from the future loud-mouthed braggarts?
> *Ash:* Nope. Just me baby... Just me.






> *Demon Lady:* I'll swallow your soul!
> *Ash:* Come get some.






> *Ash:* Lady, I'm afraid I'm gonna have to ask you to leave the store.
> *Possessed woman:* Who the hell are you?
> *Ash:* Name's Ash.
> [cocks shotgun]
> *Ash:* Housewares.






> *Ash:* [narrating] Sure, I could have stayed in the past. I could have even been king. But in my own way, I *am* king.
> [Ash grabs girl close]
> *Ash:* Hail to the king, baby.
> [Ash kisses the girl]






> *Sheila:* You found me beautiful once...
> *Ash:* Honey, you got reeeal ugly!






> *Ash:* Good. Bad. I'm the guy with the gun.


----------



## ddvmor (Feb 11, 2005)

Of the two options it has to be Python.  But the most oft quoted movie in these parts has to be Snatch.

"I ******* hate Pikeys"

"D'ya loike dahgs?"

"Do you know what 'nemesis' means? A righteous infliction of retribution manifested by an appropriate agent. Personified in this case by an 'orrible ****... me"

"Why do they call him the Bullet-Dodger?", "Cause he dodges bullets, Avi."
"It was at a funny angle.", "It's behind you Tyrone. When you reverse, things come at you from behind. "

"You're not much use to me alive are you?"

"It'll get you in a lot of trouble thinking, Errol. I wouldn't do too much of it"

"For every action, there is a reaction. And a Pikey reaction... "

"Goody gumdrops. Fetch us a cup of tea, will ya? "

There are many others, but they're either too rude or too controversial...


----------



## S'mon (Feb 11, 2005)

By me, neither.  I do Star Wars a lot & occasionally Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 11, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> People vote Python?
> 
> Inconceivable!






			
				Wesley said:
			
		

> You use that word a lot. I do not think it means what you think it does.




More Python than Princess Bride, more Terry Pratchett than either.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Eosin the Red (Feb 11, 2005)

"Pull back and nuke them from orbit it is the only way to be sure."

Dang, I hate that quote at the table.


----------



## satori01 (Feb 11, 2005)

My group doesnt bandy quotes around alot, however I always know when Conan the Destroyer has been on TV, because someone always will interupt a conversation by saying "enough Talk" and throwing or shooting someone.

Last session it was the Faen Spryte Magister with the Fire Templeted Heightened ladden Sorcerous Blast.


----------



## Waylander (Feb 11, 2005)

S'mon said:
			
		

> By me, neither.  I do Star Wars a lot & occasionally Conan the Barbarian.




Star Wars all the way for us . . . any variation of . . . _"I've got a bad feeling about this."_


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 11, 2005)

Python _used_ to be the most quoted movie at our table, until we did a ban on inappropriate movei quotes.  Which 9 times out of ten Python's quotes were.  I would lvoe to live in an area where Python hasn't been done to death, ressurrected, and killed again by gamers thinking they are the first ones to discover it.

Now we mostly see Simpson's quotes. *sigh*


----------



## thalmin (Feb 11, 2005)

It's the Simpsons for my game, by a landslide. All coming from two players.


----------



## Arnwyn (Feb 11, 2005)

Out of those two, it's Python.

However, as with many others here, Simpsons quotes reign supreme at my table (with Futurama and Army of Darkness in the running).


----------



## Kanegrundar (Feb 11, 2005)

It's a toss-up between Python and various MST3K quotes at my gaming table.  Granted, LotR quotes are starting to run a very close third.

Kane


----------



## drnuncheon (Feb 11, 2005)

Holy Grail.  Princess Bride gets quoted a lot, but the quotes are usually over quickly - they're one-liners.  Python quotes all too frequently turn into a recitation of entire scenes from the movie.

J


----------



## ssampier (Feb 12, 2005)

*I am the quote man, I am the walrus, goo goo goo joob*

He's only mostly dead.

best line to say when you have one hit point....

Other great lines:

When meeting royalty

"He's the king"... "hasn't got (crap) all over him"

Seige / Invasion:

"Have fun storming the castle"

Hired as bodyguards:

"My name is Indigo Montoya. You have killed my father. Prepare to die."

When using a really powerful weapon:

"Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less... shall snuff it"

ANYTIME:

"What floats on water? Apples, gravy, churches, very small rocks"

I also quote Austin Power movies, Simpsons, and Seinfeld. I am a quote-fiend. I am so ashamed.


----------



## S'mon (Feb 12, 2005)

"Nuke the Site From Orbit..."

Most Quoted.  Evar.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 12, 2005)

Waylander said:
			
		

> Star Wars all the way for us . . . any variation of . . . _"I've got a bad feeling about this."_




I know.


----------



## dontpunkme (Feb 12, 2005)

Cromm laughs at your four winds


----------



## Ferret (Feb 12, 2005)

I thought  "KAHN!!" would rank high, but Holy grail is my most quoted.....


----------



## Victim (Feb 13, 2005)

We get a lot of Family Guy quotes.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 13, 2005)

Like some others, Python over Princess Bride, but these are rarely quoted.

Simpsons and Futurama, though, to no end....


----------



## Azlan (Feb 14, 2005)

What about _The Three Amigos_? That one gets quoted a lot, at my gaming tables...

- - - -

Martin Short: I'm drawing a line. Men or mice, what'll it be?

- - - -

Steve Martin: They are going to _kill_ us. 

Chevy Chase: What are we going to do? 

Martin Short: We're not gonna get paid, that's for sure!

- - - -

Chevy Chase: Looks like somebody's been down here with the ugly stick.

- - - -

Lucky Day: I suppose you could say that everyone has an El Guapo. For some, shyness may be an El Guapo. For others, lack of education may be an El Guapo. But for us, El Guapo is a large ugly man who wants to kill us!

- - - -

Ned Nederlander: You shot the invisible swordsman!

- - - -

Lucky Day: Hold it. El Guapo! Or I'll fill you so full of lead you'll be using your dick for a pencil!

- - - -

Lucky Day: Well, we're just gonna have to use our brains.

Ned Nedelander, Dusty Bottoms: Damn!

- - - -

El Guapo: Are Gringos falling from the sky... ?!

- - - -

Rosita: I was thinking later, you could kiss me on the veranda.

Dusty Bottoms: On the lips would be fine.

- - - -

Dusty Bottoms: No, we will not die like dogs! We will fight like lions! Because we are...

Ned, Lucky, and Dusty: The Three Amigos! 

- - - -

Lucky Day: Wherever there is injustice, you will find us.

Ned Nederlander: Wherever there is suffering, we'll be there. 

Dusty Bottoms: Wherever liberty is threatened, you will find... 

All: The Three Amigos!

- - - -

That was but a few of the many, many good quotes from this movie.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 14, 2005)

I cast Magic Missile

Am I drunk yet?

I attack the Darkness

You look like a trustworthy soul.

Badges? We don't need no Stinkin' Badges.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Feb 14, 2005)

No question that it's the Holy Grail.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 14, 2005)

At one time I would have voted More Python over Princess Bride but I have noticed a shift to Princess Bride but we get a lot of Evil Dead 2/Army of Darkness/Big Trouble in Littte China quotes or should I say mis-quotes.


----------



## JoeBlank (Feb 14, 2005)

I tried my best to resist the temptation to be a nit-picker, but I have given in:

Indigo: 1. Any of various shrubs or herbs of the genus Indigofera in the pea family, having odd-pinnate leaves and usually red or purple flowers in axillary racemes. 
2. A blue dye obtained from these plants or produced synthetically. 

The character is Inigo Montoya.

I am proud to say Princess Bride is my 4-year-old son's favorite movie, even though he still gets pretty scared by the giant rat (rodent of unusual size).


----------



## johnsemlak (Feb 14, 2005)

Monty Python get's quoted a bit (or referred to) but it doesn't even compare to the following:

Star Wars
Star Trek (movies and TV)
D&D Cartoons
SNL
Arnold Schwarzenegger Movies


Does anybody quote the Princess Bride in game?  Gee, I would never think to utter a line from that movie.


----------



## diaglo (Feb 16, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> I tried my best to resist the temptation to be a nit-picker, but I have given in:
> 
> Indigo: 1. Any of various shrubs or herbs of the genus Indigofera in the pea family, having odd-pinnate leaves and usually red or purple flowers in axillary racemes.
> 2. A blue dye obtained from these plants or produced synthetically.
> ...




some of us majored in economic botany. teh funny makes more sense as a pea.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 16, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Does anybody quote the Princess Bride in game?  Gee, I would never think to utter a line from that movie.



INCONCEIVABLE!


----------



## Xath (Feb 17, 2005)

One of my groups doesn't quote much, but does Star Wars/Monty Python more than anything else.

Another is a Buffy/Princess Bride, but they still don't quote an incredible amount.

But the third is an avid quoter in the order of "The Gamers" "The Princess Bride" "Monty Python"


----------



## shilsen (Feb 17, 2005)

Just saw Monty Python for the first time last night. Haven't laughed that hard in a long while. And I caught a quotation in literally every scene, which is why I voted for it.


----------



## Someone (Feb 17, 2005)

ssampier said:
			
		

> "My name is Indigo Montoya. You have killed my father. Prepare to die."




_Iñigo_. It´s Iñigo Montoya.


----------



## Rackhir (Feb 17, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> I tried my best to resist the temptation to be a nit-picker, but I have given in:
> 
> Indigo: 1. Any of various shrubs or herbs of the genus Indigofera in the pea family, having odd-pinnate leaves and usually red or purple flowers in axillary racemes.
> 2. A blue dye obtained from these plants or produced synthetically.
> ...




Sounds like someone's indulging in purple prose.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 17, 2005)

Python.  With random quotes from everything under the sun.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 17, 2005)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Just saw Monty Python for the first time last night. Haven't laughed that hard in a long while. And I caught a quotation in literally every scene, which is why I voted for it.



 You JUST saw it for the first time?  Heck, my two-year-old saw it a year ago!  Where you been, mang?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Feb 17, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Sounds like someone's indulging in purple prose.




You just blue it, man.

The Auld Grump, woad is me...


----------



## shilsen (Feb 18, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> You JUST saw it for the first time?  Heck, my two-year-old saw it a year ago!  Where you been, mang?



 India. Next question ?


----------



## Skarp Hedin (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm not sure any of my players have seen those movies.

They've probably seen the Princess Bride, if they've seen either, and at least one hates anything British, so he'd never agree to watch Python anyhow.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Feb 18, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> INCONCEIVABLE!




I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Feb 18, 2005)

shilsen said:
			
		

> India. Next question ?



 Well, at least you have a good excuse!

Unlike me.  I only saw the Princess Bride last year.    And I'm 33...


----------



## Rackhir (Feb 18, 2005)

Skarp Hedin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure any of my players have seen those movies.
> 
> They've probably seen the Princess Bride, if they've seen either, and at least one hates anything British, so he'd never agree to watch Python anyhow.




That's kind of ironic since Monty Python has some of the most savage mockery of British life and society.


----------



## shilsen (Feb 18, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Well, at least you have a good excuse!
> 
> Unlike me.  I only saw the Princess Bride last year.    And I'm 33...



 I saw *The Princess Bride* about a dozen years ago. Python just was never released in India, I think, which is a pity, since British humor does very well there. Once you've been colonized for a couple hundred years, you pick up a couple of the colonizer's habits


----------



## ssampier (Feb 20, 2005)

Someone said:
			
		

> _Iñigo_. It´s Iñigo Montoya.




Yes I know. I made a mistake. I was never good at spelling names


----------

